# Integer Anzahl der Stellen



## paul3 (1. Okt 2007)

Hi !

Ich bin kurz davor, mir eine Funktion zu schreiben, die ausgibt, wieviele Stellen ein bestimmter Integer hat.

Aber da muss es doch einfach schon eine Funktion geben oder ? Für String gibt es ja auch getLength()...


Weiß da jemand was, wie ich des am schnellsten mache ?


----------



## Marcel_Handball (1. Okt 2007)

```
int zahl = 1234;
int anzahlDerStellen = String.valueOf(zahl).getLenght();
```


----------



## madboy (1. Okt 2007)

Ich kenne auf Anhieb keine Funktion aber warum machst du nicht 

```
String.valueOf(integer).getLenght();
```


----------



## paul3 (1. Okt 2007)

Gut dann mach ichs über nen kleinen Umweg 

Dank euch !


----------



## Marco13 (1. Okt 2007)

Etwas effizienter dürfte folgendes sein

int stellen = Math.floor(Math.log10(zahl))+1;


----------

